# Are guppies approved for a shrimp tank?



## mordalphus

guppies have big mouths


----------



## 10gallonplanted

They're fine, mine dont even care about them. They are too dumb and slow anyways.


----------



## OverStocked

The "right" answer is that any fish will try to pick off shrimp. Guppies however are pretty slow and might only get the babies. You should be able to keep adults, and with some moss or dense plants shouldn't have trouble keeping them alive. Realize however that if there are "predators" in a tank the shrimp will be hiding more and more stressed. 

Up to you if you want to risk it or not. If your goal is to keep some shrimp in a guppy tank, you should be fine. If your goal is to keep guppies in a shrimp tank, you could have problems....


See what I did there?


----------



## Ben.

guppies kill shrimp.


----------



## jkan0228

They eat them. They don't kill them. :hihi:


----------



## Ebichua

When I was new to the aquarium world, people kept telling me it was okay to keep endlers with RCS. Little did I know these people were just trying to sell me a product so I would buy more stuff from them. So I ended up buying and mixing endlers (2 pairs) with 10+ RCS in a 20 gallon tall tank. Driftwood + Java fern all there. In the end, my RCS were wiped out before they could even breed. In a stable population of RCS, you can probably get away with it. But if you're adding them at the same time, I wouldn't recommend it. Guppies/Endlers (same thing) are pretty dense. They'll bully and pick at shrimp they can't fit in their mouths just to pick at it and eventually pry it apart. 

They won't be able to decimate a healthy population unless the number of fish to shrimp ratio is super skewed. Just know that adult shrimp aren't safe with adult guppies.


----------



## Ibn

Just keep the endlers well fed and you should be fine. I've got three pairs of endlers in the 30c with shrimps and they tend to not mind each other. both shrimps and endlers are breeding. Initial colony was about 40 shrimps of various age and size.


----------



## Lucille

I just removed the Endlers from the shrimp tank and put them in other tanks. Want baby shrimp, and not as fish food. Maybe this is being overprotective, but I want happy productive shrimp. Thank you Dogfish for starting the thread.


----------



## DogFish

Ebichua said:


> ....Guppies/Endlers (same thing) are pretty dense. They'll bully and pick at shrimp they can't fit in their mouths just to pick at it and eventually pry it apart.....
> 
> ..... Just know that adult shrimp aren't safe with adult guppies.


No sense in stressing out the Adult Cherry shrimp just breed some feeder guppy fry. I can put the guppies in a Crypt grow-out tank.

Thanks all for the responces.


----------

